# Clear modem and Linksys router connection??



## Michaelene (Jul 28, 2010)

Clear recently sent out a new modem which connects to the internet, but my Linksys router will not work properly now. I called Clear they said its a router issue so they directed me to call Linksys. I called Linksys they said the router needs to be reconfigured w/the new modem BUT of course it will cost me. Clear said when they sent out the modem all I would have to do it plug it in and it should all work the same.

My question is do I really need to reconfigure my router, buy a new one, or is there something else?

Modem: Motorola part number SGDN5062BA
Linksys: WRT150N

I appreciate ALL help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Ask Clear if that Modem is also a router . . I don't see much about that model to answer that question. If it is also a router, we can help you configure the lniksys to work with it


----------



## Michaelene (Jul 28, 2010)

I called Clearwire and spoke with 2 different techs and neither could answer that question. I am extremely frustrated at this point.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Some tech support.

Does it have more than one ethernet port?

Have you tried resetting the linksys?


----------



## Michaelene (Jul 28, 2010)

I ended up disabling the firewall on the linksys and it has worked GREAT! Thank you for your help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are welcome! Glad you got it sorted.


----------

